# "GodZilla" El Ni�o Thread



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

*"GodZilla" El Niño Thread*

I know its early but i just had to indulge, two trips have been booked to Taos and to breck and i'm hearing about this GodZilla El Nino. From what they are saying they are expecting the south west and colorado/utah area to have above average snowfall. They are also saying the northwest/bc area is in for another sh!tty year. Where are the meteorologists at? Powda gods may ye reign down fury.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Well, el nino typically means average precip and above average temperature for the PNW. Fortunately that usually just translates into "slightly below average" in terms of snowfall, whereas last year was "all time fucking worst ever," so it still has to be better than that.

Right?

Right.


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

I think that depends on the location of the warm water in the pacific and what the temps are close to alaska , but the way they are saying the Pacific stream will be shifted it's not looking good for you in the PNW.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

All I know about meteorology and weather forecasters is that I wish I could be that wrong, that often at my job and still keep it!!! :dunno: I don't EVEN want to think about the possability of a shitty season for '15/'16!! :eyetwitch2:

I would say "I feel I'm _owed_ an epic season this year after missing out on everything last season!" :injured: But I'm aftaid that would proly just Jinx it for everybody!!  :laugh:

So as long as there's _any_ snow to ride? I'll be happy just to be riding it!! :hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i think the west coast is gonna get a ton of snow this year. at least i hope so since i'll be visiting there this year.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

What does this El Nino mean for us on the East Cost?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> What does this El Nino mean for us on the East Cost?


Warm through December, above average precip for the season, so it kind of depends where the temps end up settling to as Winter progresses as to whether its bust or above average.

At least that's my take on whats been said.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> What does this El Nino mean for us on the East Cost?


Not much. East Coast is mostly affected by NAO.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Unfortunately it seems incomplete, but here is a storm history of '97 which seems to be the El Nino year being compared to.

Winter Weather Archive


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

below just came out 
says for mid atlantic / ne


After a bitterly cold winter of 2014-2015, the winter of 2015-2016 will be milder. However, the season will be stormy with near- to above-normal snowfall in the offing for many, which could influence temperatures downward late in the season.
"In the Northeast, we've seen a couple of really nasty winters and lots of big storms. And that was without El Niño. El Niño can bring lots of moisture. The question is always, is the cold there when the moisture arrives?"
The moisture may transpire as flooding rains for the mid-Atlantic early, until mid- to late-season when it can be cold enough for snowfall in cities such as Philadelphia and New York City.
Overall, however, the heaviest snow of the season will most likely fall north and west of these areas.

2015 US Fall Forecast: Fire Danger to Worsen in West; September May Yield Tropical Impact in South


I am Bored so here is one more

http://kasimsweatherwatcher.com/uswinter-2015-2016-prediction/


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

colorado could be fun this year... Stoked!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Been wondering about snowfall predictions for Alaska. The noah prediction is bomb proof: "in other words there is equal chance that snowfall across Anchorage will be above normal, near normal or below normal." The long version for we have no clue :facepalm3: :laugh:

Data for the Alps say that usually our winter will suck in those years. Great, last two winters were already bad-ish :dry:

K... anyone knows how Japan is affected?


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

doesnt alaska usually get skunked during el nino years?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

powderjunkie said:


> doesnt alaska usually get skunked during el nino years?


National Weather Service, Anchorage Forecast Office The Weather Classroom -- El Nino, La Nina and Alaska


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

Early 2015-16 Winter Forecast: A Regional Breakdown

This guy has been right the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

powderjunkie said:


> doesnt alaska usually get skunked during el nino years?


Depends on where. AK is pretty big. The region I've been looking at, greater Anchorage, seems highly ambiguous 
http://pafc.arh.noaa.gov/papers/El_Nino_Anchorage.doc


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Jghali said:


> Early 2015-16 Winter Forecast: A Regional Breakdown
> 
> This guy has been right the last 2 or 3 years.





I like this prediction 

:

Region 7) This is the zone that you’re going to want to be under if you prefer a variety of wintry weather, however there are some uncertainties that I’ll need to explain. During the majority of most moderate to strong El Niños, the southern jet stream (the sub-tropical jet) becomes much more active and transports more moisture into Texas and eastward into the Southeast/along parts of the East Coast. The big wildcard usually becomes how much cold, Arctic air will be available.

With that said, some of the most remarkable winter events in this zone have occurred when the temperatures overall for the entire winter were just marginal. I’m really leaning towards this being a colder than average winter across much of this zone with those chances increasing the farther east one is. El Niños usually bring about cooler than average conditions across this area during the winter because of more precipitation and clouds, but I do believe some major intrusions of Arctic air could push into this area, especially later in the winter. I will further expound upon my reasoning next Sunday, but the overview discussion at the beginning of this article give you a basic idea of my reasoning.

The ice storm threat will be greater for the southern regions in this zone including places like Atlanta and Birmingham, and almost all of these areas have a decent shot at getting above average snowfall. In fact, some locations in this zone (not all) could end up with well above average snowfall. As always, not everyone in this zone will get the snow they want, but the chances are once again higher than average for a more active winter.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Irahi said:


> Well, el nino typically means average precip and above average temperature for the PNW. Fortunately that usually just translates into "slightly below average" in terms of snowfall, whereas last year was "all time fucking worst ever," so it still has to be better than that.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Right.


My thoughts exactly. Everyone acting like we are doomed with 100% certainty, but even a 50% of normal season would be better than the 17% or so we ended up this season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

We are doomed ...move east :jumping1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jghali said:


> Early 2015-16 Winter Forecast: A Regional Breakdown
> 
> This guy has been right the last 2 or 3 years.


I hold no faith in any of this. I ride what God gives me, good or bad. But if any of this might happen FuCk  not gonna be a good season near me...:finger1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Hopefully he's right about California... they sure need it..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Now maybe all these snow blogs are secretly funded by the snow industry, but for the north east they are really talking about some huge potential for storms and snow flying come January and Feb.

Unfortunately getting to there is going to be frustratingly warm, it really doesn't look so good if you are planning on a few days over xmas break and we may be really biting at the bit until mid Jan for things to settle in.

On a less scientific note, one of the 2 farmers almanacs was released and it basically says everyone gets walloped this winter.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Irahi said:


> Well, el nino typically means average precip and above average temperature for the PNW. Fortunately that usually just translates into "slightly below average" in terms of snowfall, whereas last year was "all time fucking worst ever," so it still has to be better than that.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Right.


i was doing some reading on this a few days ago and part of the problem it seems is what they call a "blob" off the coast of the northwest where there's a huge area of unusually warm water. from what i understand, if this goes away or cools down then the northwest and california will get a huge amount of snow. but i could've understood this wrong.


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

Your right , they are saying the warm water in the Gulf of Alaska is to blame for the crappy snow seasons in PNW, it doesn't look like it's changing either which is why they are predicting a sh!tty season for pnw and the upper tier of the us.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got the snow covered, Max Pass 22 mountains, Copper Co. Season Pass, & 7 Springs PA, season Pass Midweek... and 000 on my calendar:hairy:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

there's another thread on here about this.

This link shows the temp and precip predictions for North America based on El Nino changes. Re: the original question...N Mexico should get dumped on, the PNW is in for another drought, and Utah and the inbetweeners have an equal chance at having a normal year, slightly lower or slightly higher.

Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Color Maps


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

This is one step into the link I just posted and shows, specifically, the Winter precip predictions.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead05/off05_prcp.gif


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Noaa:finger1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The biggest winter predictor that there is has occurred. The Merino wool socks have shown up at Costco. Winter is coming...


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

f00bar said:


> The biggest winter predictor that there is has occurred. The Merino wool socks have shown up at Costco. Winter is coming...


This gives me hope.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Pacific Northwesters on the coastal edge have apparently been doing the correct amount of snowdances over the last week or two. The drought area predicted has slid to the East and now centers over Western Montana with the coast starting to be in the "normal precip" range. Good for you and bummer for me here in Eastern Idaho

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead04/off04_prcp.gif


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

One thing is certain. Snow will fall somewhere at some point in time. I'm hoping to ride some. Hopefully bachelor has a great year since it's our freshman year here. I will absolutely road trip if needed.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Interesting tid bit. 

http://www.summitatsnoqualmie.com/blog/what-does-el-niño-mean-snowfall-snoqualmie-pass


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Jghali said:


> Early 2015-16 Winter Forecast: A Regional Breakdown
> 
> This guy has been right the last 2 or 3 years.


I am not happy with this prediction...Warm/Dry can sit and spin.


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

Ballistic_BW said:


> Jghali said:
> 
> 
> > Early 2015-16 Winter Forecast: A Regional Breakdown
> ...


New noaa predictions came out and it has the Washington /Oregon Coast getting above average precip so who knows lol, you guys might be ok


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Predictions are all over the map. Nobody knows what the snowfall is going to do. And it definitely doesn't matter how much precip there is if the temps don't play ball.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i predict pure fun regardless of conditions, it's gonna be alltime. only riding half as much this winter, but i'm twice as stoked as usual. cuz...fukkit


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Not watched weather or news for many a year...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

like the picture showing 150% snowier this year in mid atlantic









2015-2016 Winter Forecast for the Southeast and mid-Atlantic


cool video on el nino


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

doesn't look good for CA or PNW


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Predictions are all over the map. Nobody knows what the snowfall is going to do. And it definitely doesn't matter how much precip there is if the temps don't play ball.


Yeah this right here.

Sure you need precip:facepalm1: 

But.....

If it's fuckin' Africa hot, that precip is not snow.


TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't believe any of this shit. Those weather guys don't even know what next week will be like never mind 4 months from now. :finger1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I don't believe any of this shit. Those weather guys don't even know what next week will be like never mind 4 months from now. :finger1:


+1

Same thoughts here....


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I don't believe any of this shit. Those weather guys don't even know what next week will be like never mind 4 months from now. :finger1:


I got ya and they do miss it sometimes, but I think they are actually better at predicting the effect of an El Nino than they are at calling the weather next week.

They really haven't changed much. Just slid the "bad" section to the East a bit. I wouldn't call it "all over the place". And as much as I hate it, I'll bet on NOAA over any weatherbug or similar free app one. Doesn't mean they are spot on but......better than a guess.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Yeah this right here.
> 
> Sure you need precip:facepalm1:
> 
> ...


And the temp is not looking good.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Well....im gonna hope they are wrong...cause after last winter we need a lot of white stuff.

On the other hand...my resort has one of these...so when the snow is shit we just go surf...

But I would still MUCH rather have the snow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

FUCK! Quit posting all the shitty forecasts. Seriously, we all know it could be a lousy winter. Let us hope for the best and not have to be reminded how bad it could be. Especially after living through last season.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> FUCK! Quit posting all the shitty forecasts. Seriously, we all know it could be a lousy winter. Let us hope for the best and not have to be reminded how bad it could be. Especially after living through last season.


Come on now.....Bend is almost in the white zone for precip:snowboard1: You are the beneficiary of the "slide to the East" while the Bitterroot Mountains get the shaft:cloud2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> Come on now.....Bend is almost in the white zone for precip:snowboard1: You are the beneficiary of the "slide to the East" while the Bitterroot Mountains get the shaft:cloud2:


It's all relative. I was sorry for everyone north of bend last year but still didn't get close to what I did prior to last season.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice part about the Rockies.... we never have to worry about snow levels.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> I got ya and they do miss it sometimes, but I think they are actually better at predicting the effect of an El Nino than they are at calling the weather next week.
> 
> They really haven't changed much. Just slid the "bad" section to the East a bit. I wouldn't call it "all over the place". And as much as I hate it, I'll bet on NOAA over any weatherbug or similar free app one. Doesn't mean they are spot on but......better than a guess.


Maybe I'm just cranky because I don't want to believe it. Looks bad for Banff area. :dry:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Maybe I'm just cranky because I don't want to believe it. Looks bad for Banff area. :dry:


Unfortunately they don't show the data for Canada, but if you look at Washington and Alaska you can pretty much fill in the area in between.

Re: cranky....ya me too. As you can seen Idaho is not looking good.


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

Hopefully SoCal Gets dumped


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> Unfortunately they don't show the data for Canada, but if you look at Washington and Alaska you can pretty much fill in the area in between.
> 
> Re: cranky....ya me too. As you can seen Idaho is not looking good.


Ya I've been having a hard time finding much info on Banff area. Farmers almanac is saying it's going to be good though.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Ya I've been having a hard time finding much info on Banff area. Farmers almanac is saying it's going to be good though.


Based on that map it looks bad for Banff, it is just north of Schweitzer, Idaho and Whitefish, Montana. Hopefully it changes.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Based on that map it looks bad for Banff, it is just north of Idaho. Hopefully it changes.


Ya. I thought the same. Last year was a bad year for banff too. But still better than most places so I'm sure it will still be fun.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Ya. I thought the same. Last year was a bad year for banff too. But still better than most places so I'm sure it will still be fun.



Banff was good when I was there. Sunshine got 30cm of snow at Easter and it was epic. But overall it was a lower snow year. I heard Revy wasn't very good.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Banff was good when I was there. Sunshine got 30cm of snow at Easter and it was epic. But overall it was a lower snow year. I heard Revy wasn't very good.


I got out to revy once and we lucked out. We saw at 2pm on a friday that they were getting snow. Packed the car after work and got 2 got two days out there.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Ya I've been having a hard time finding much info on Banff area. Farmers almanac is saying it's going to be good though.


I sure hope so....but don't think so because Farmer's doesn't take the EN data into account. Based on the FA I think it would be an OK year for Banff were it not for the El Nino stealing that moisture and spreading it along the US Gulf Coast (where they don't need it btw).

Soooooo hope NOAA is wrong!! I plan on hanging their head meteorologist in effigy if he/she is right. Gotta have a scapegoat


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the key to happiness in these times: lowering expectations. if we get a few decent storms this winter it"s all good


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> the key to happiness in these times: lowering expectations. if we get a few decent storms this winter it"s all good


I like your approach. :happy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

If we do better than last season I will be content.


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

well i guess taos and southern CO was a good call for Christmas time.....fingers crossed.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> If we do better than last season I will be content.


Word. No flounder about in a mud-slush-water mix in pouring rain at Xmas? Happy me :happy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Word. No flounder about in a mud-slush-water mix in pouring rain at Xmas? Happy me :happy:


But you were so gun-ho with that ballerina and switch riding business ? hehehhe


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> But you were so gun-ho with that ballerina and switch riding business ? hehehhe


Hahaha, desperate times call for desperate measures :laugh: Ballerina twirl (mainly fall ) on mud-slush-water is still better than not ride at all, but I rather hope for some more Flag days this season @ home :hope:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I really really dislike the weather channel. But supposedly they've fired most of their reality tv crew and are going back to actually reporting the weather, so maybe their is hope.

Anyway, this is what they say. 
http://www.weather.com/forecast/national/news/winter-2015-2016-temperature-forecast-december-january-february


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I really really dislike the weather channel. But supposedly they've fired most of their reality tv crew and are going back to actually reporting the weather, so maybe their is hope.
> 
> Anyway, this is what they say.
> http://www.weather.com/forecast/national/news/winter-2015-2016-temperature-forecast-december-january-february


Yes, they used the NOAA data and graphic. Actually everyone uses the NOAA data and info. The differences come when different meteorologists interpret it differently, but TWC seems to match exactly with the NOAA meteorologists for precip and temp forecast for the US. Bummer for us where I am


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> Yes, they used the NOAA data and graphic. Actually everyone uses the NOAA data and info. The differences come when different meteorologists interpret it differently, but TWC seems to match exactly with the NOAA meteorologists for precip and temp forecast for the US. Bummer for us where I am


Looks like its bad news for everyone


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Man made snow it is 









:jumping1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Well... Godzilla is bringing godzilla snow this week:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Colorado low in 30s this week....:hairy:












:snowboard2:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I saw this today and like a lot of others, I'm not holding my breath, but I'm certainly pleased with this long-range forecast. We will find out when it happens, but just some more info for us riding in Oregon: 

Oregon Snow Forecasst


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I saw this today and like a lot of others, I'm not holding my breath, but I'm certainly pleased with this long-range forecast. We will find out when it happens, but just some more info for us riding in Oregon:
> 
> Oregon Snow Forecasst


Clearly not another repeated noaa weather report. Those warm spots in the pacific are not user friendly.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Rogue said:


> I saw this today and like a lot of others, I'm not holding my breath, but I'm certainly pleased with this long-range forecast. We will find out when it happens, but just some more info for us riding in Oregon:
> 
> Oregon Snow Forecasst


Hmmm......not sure I am in the Matt Zaffino camp (the guy the wrote the article in the link). He is comparing this to the 82-83 year, which was record snowfall and had Lake Mead filled up to the Marina buildings. Utah had floods that made the cover of National Geographic and Salt Lake City sandbagged their center street "State Street" and turned it into a river that flowed down the center of the city. Shortly after that the Utah Governor ordered giant pumps to pump water out of the Great Salt Lake and spill into the desert to try to relieve flooding. Hmmmmmm......82-83 repeat???? Come on now....does anyone really think that is hitting the western US?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Probably not but for someone who rides on Hood, a girl can dream  I'll deal with reality later.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Probably not but for someone who rides on Hood, a girl can dream  I'll deal with reality later.


Now that I can get on board with!!! 

And....I am still hanging the NOAA meteorologist in effigy!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a hard time not being a skeptic on any forecast coming from an industry website with a name similar to 'skioregon'. What are they gonna do, tell everyone to not bother this year?

Hopefully I'm just being ornery in my old age and its not an influenced fortune telling.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I have a hard time not being a skeptic on any forecast coming from an industry website with a name similar to 'skioregon'. What are they gonna do, tell everyone to not bother this year?
> 
> Hopefully I'm just being ornery in my old age and its not an influenced fortune telling.


I've actually thought the same thing. I remember last fall when the local predictions started playing out and they were all favorable for a near normal winter. I was stoked after the weird previous season. However, we ended somewhere around 17% or so of normal? FAAAAAARRRRRRRR from normal, so I get it. 

Which is why I said, a girl can dream


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

South Park always says it so well.


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

Taos is expected to get a little snow this week and temps have been steady in the low 30's.....so far so good


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just noticed this from 2 days ago. Actually sort of promising...

https://opensnow.com/news/post/opensnow-winter-ski-forecast-for-2015-2016

sorry if its already been posted


----------



## AlexDonald1988 (Oct 19, 2015)

All I have to say is anything will be better then the last 4 years. I am from Kansas and my timing coming up to Colorado every year has been awful.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AlexDonald1988 said:


> All I have to say is anything will be better then the last 4 years. I am from Kansas and my timing coming up to Colorado every year has been awful.


Sounds like you got incredibly bad timing! The last 4 years have been amazing with only a few bad moments.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Having this massive hurricaine, this late in October is very extraordinary:

Monster Hurricane Patricia makes landfall in Mexico


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Having this massive hurricaine, this late in October is very extraordinary:
> 
> Monster Hurricane Patricia makes landfall in Mexico


Yeah, this part here, not good.

"If there were a Category 6 for hurricanes, this would be a category six," he said. "It's a hurricane that hasn't been seen before, not just in Mexico, not just in the United States. It has wind speeds that are greater than the most intense, strongest hurricanes ever recorded on the planet."


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Weathered several typhoons in the East China Sea including one class V super. Almost can't be described. One of the small ones broke some mooring lines and put my sailboat up on the dock. Luckily enough lines held to keep her from going over and into the shore. (pic) Later a much larger one dropped her in a parking lot and punched a hole in her Can't find that pic right now.

Now the hurricane season goes to ....November??. Largest ever is certainly not good and I feel for the Mexicans since I have been though a >160 mph one and ~5 others. But I don't think it is completely unexpected to have a super since they feed on warm waters and El Nino is based on a temporary, warm water anomaly. It has been a mellow hurricane season overall. Not sure if it is thought the El Nino brought Patricia on or just pumped her up...or maybe didn't even have anything to do with it. However, I don't think Patricia has any predictive aspects as far as what my winter is going to look like here in Idaho other than the same El Nino caused drought we are expecting. Unfortunately, I am planning on one or two trips down to Brian Head Utah as I might have to trek there for a November start.


----------



## GoBordn603 (Oct 7, 2015)

cookiedog said:


> What does this El Nino mean for us on the East Cost?


Mild early season with some serious dump-age in the mid to late part of the season. Predicting some massive storms in Jan and Feb. Anything close to last season will be fine with me honestly


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope the low pressure systems keep rolling in all winter/spring. Feels so good hearing the news talk about 'rain in the valleys snow in the mountains'


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

If anyone wants to choke down another El Nino read, here ya go. Kind of cool comparing snow for la Nina, neutral, and el Nino for the US 

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/el-nino-snow-season-impact?cm_ven=Twitter_No_20151115


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like BC is winning so far! Let's hope it keeps up! :jumping1:

Currently British Columbia is leading the pack in terms of snowfall and El Nino predictions have been both right and wrong


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Alberta ain't doing too bad neither


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Meanwhile in Europe :dry::facepalm3:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Meanwhile in Europe :dry::facepalm3:


 :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

kalev said:


> Looks like BC is winning so far! Let's hope it keeps up! :jumping1:
> 
> Currently British Columbia is leading the pack in terms of snowfall and El Nino predictions have been both right and wrong


Unbelievable!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Where are all these videos of pros starting their season in Europe being taken?? I thought it was everywhere but Japan thats getting dumped on. 
Currently all the higher elevation resorts within reach of Tokyo are looking like those screenshots you have Neni. A few were supposed to open this weekend but have postponed due to lack of snow and it even being too warm to make snow! currently experiencing mid september temps almost all over the country

I really want to get the season started before i go to Australia in December for work. But looks like it will be on man-made snow and crowded as hell (since no other resorts are open)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Photoshop. Or they are just putting their heads through cardboard cutouts. Its pretty hard to tell.


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

246 cm so far in Kicking Horse with a 132cm base ...and it doesn't open for another 18 days.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone have any predictions for the Alps? From what I've been reading it should get good mid-end of season due to the effects from El Nino.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irFtTYP-H6I







Fuck yeah wooooo

Whilst doin' the RIC FLAIR strut haha


Haha, I'm fuckin' ecstatic. My shitty ass local hill didn't open for more than 2 weeks last year.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jayk said:


> Anyone have any predictions for the Alps?


Horse bagan to make winter coat last week and the city bears went to hibernation yesterday, soooo... late start, good mid-end season.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

neni said:


> Horse bagan to make winter coat last week and the city bears went to hibernation yesterday, soooo... late start, good mid-end season.


Sounds good, planning a trip for the 5th of March


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Meanwhile in Europe :dry::facepalm3:


Fast fwd one week...

Now... _that's _better! :happy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Horse bagan to make winter coat last week and the city bears went to hibernation yesterday, soooo... late start, good mid-end season.


wtf is city bears Neni omg


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> wtf is city bears Neni omg


A bear who lives in the city 










The heraldic animal of our city is a bear, there's a bear parc in the middle of the city, we call those bears "Stadt Bären" cos they live in town center... my translation makes "city bears" out of 'em


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> A bear who lives in the city
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice...who feeds them?


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

neni said:


> Fast fwd one week...
> 
> Now... _that's _better! :happy:


So good seeing the white stuff, even though i going to a hot country next in 10 days


----------

